
The 50 Definitive Business Books of All Time - taylorpearsonme
https://taylorpearson.me/best-books-entrepreneurs/
======
f_allwein
Nice list! Will definitely come back to it.

Also: invest some time to learn speed reading - you'll be amazed how much more
reading you can get done.

I used this book:
[http://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/350613/breakthrough-...](http://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/350613/breakthrough-
rapid-reading-by-peter-kump/9780735200197/)

